#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tplink modulo sfp sm321a x sm321b, nao passa trafego

## guilly

Ola colegas, estou com um pequeno problema, segue teste em BANCADA!

///estrutura

LADO A

GATEWAY(MODEM internet) ligado ao modulo SFP SM321A + conversor de mídia MC220L (giga) 192.168.1.1/24

LADO B

CLIENTE(COMPUTADOR com porta giga) ligado ao modulo SFP 321B + Converor de Mídia MC220l ( giga) 192.168.1.2/24


PROBLEMA:

LIGANDO O CLIENTE DIRETAMENTE NO MODEM, OK TEMOS COMUNICACAO

LIGANDO O CLIENTE COMO MOSTRA NA ESTRUTURA ACIMA, SIMPLESMENTE NÃO SE TEM COMUNICAÇÃO.

JÁ TROQUEI OS CONVERSORES E TAMBÉM JÁ TROQUEI OS MÓDULOS.


o lado A mostra LINK no conversor 
o lado B não mostra LINK no conversor.


grato e no aguardo da ajuda.

----------


## ronei10

Voce ja testou a fibra?

----------


## guilly

estou testando em bancada com um patch cord de 3 metros.

obrigado

----------


## ronei10

Esses conversores da tp link tem um botões atrás que tem que configurar. Pesquisa sobre eles. Ve tambem se as gbic são compativel.

----------


## guilly

São compatíveis sim amigo, SM321A E SM321B.
o botão localizado atrás do conversor pode ser

FORCE OU ALTO
já testei nas duas formas.

vou testando e mantenho o pessoal informado.

obrigado.

----------


## edupansini102030

Amigos tenho a mesma duvida desta chave Force X Auto, que fica na parte traseira do conversor, já pesquisei mas não consegui entender como usar, alguém sabe nos informar qua a verdadeira função da chave?

----------


## daniellannes

Solução: use nas pontas equipamentos /1000, ele não aceita /100. Resolvi assim

----------

